# do dairy wethers have to be registered?



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I raise backyard / pet ND goats in Indiana and when we have kid grade bucks, they have come out excellent in conformation (our doe is purebred and we breed up), but can't be registered. I ALWAYS have folks ask me if they can buy our wethers for 4H dairy weithers and I never know how to answer. We live in Indiana and sell our wethers CHEAP (can't keep 'em) I've got kids due in a week and I'd like to figure this out. No one from our local 4H chapter in Indy will return my calls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in KY, and wethers do not have to be registered here. Are the kids showing them as market goats, or do the fairs have dairy wether classes for fun for the kids? It might be best if you call your local extension office and ask about it so you'll know. I'd also have any kids interested from other counties ask their extension office/4-H leader.

Here, there are no pet classes, just market classes, dairy does/bucks, and boer percentage does/fullblood does & bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually 4H goats don't have to be registered but it would depend on the local chapter. That is a shame that they aren't returning your phone calls.


----------

